# Plastics to oil



## justinhcase (Oct 15, 2014)

I came across this a complete unit for processing plastics tiers and such to useable oil by thermal decomposition. 
I bet it would give you a nice high content wast if you loaded it with circuit boards.
http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/ISO-EPA-certificate-energy-saving-keyword_60071148300.html
A bit pricy for me but may be a collective approach might work.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,

I have talked with few companies in China into pyrolysis boards, but none of them are successful since board itself contains mostly fiberglass resin epoxy which is not like tires.
After depopulating boards ICs, and other plastic casings for sockets can be pyrolyze with these systems.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Lou (Oct 15, 2014)

http://www.vadxx.com/


----------



## NoIdea (Oct 16, 2014)

Evening All - ahh pyrolysis  PCB's have loads of epoxe's, these contain large amounts of bound Oxygen, nasty things happen and bad oxygenated conpounds are formed, not to mention the posible formation of deady nickle carbonyl, so keeping either the liquid or gas is, in my view, a bad idea. Using these products to aid in heating the pyrolysis unit would be more advisable, destroying them very quickly indeed, now using the plastic casings,....... well dats another story. 8) 

Good Luck

Deano


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 16, 2014)

Does anyone else agree that noidea seriously HAS the face of a man who would be great to share a beer with? 

8) 8)


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 16, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Does anyone else agree that noidea seriously HAS the face of a man who would be great to share a beer with?
> 
> 8) 8)


Your are a British male John.
There are very few people you would not stand in order to have a beer :lol:
Thank you for your insight noidea.you always have such a good grasp of the issue.
I had not thought of the Nickle carbonyl or seen it brought up by the plant manufactures.


----------



## NoIdea (Oct 17, 2014)

justinhcase said:


> I had not thought of the Nickle carbonyl or seen it brought up by the plant manufactures.



It's just a theory, it's just whenever I pyrolyze resin based componants that have expose nickle plate, a good portion of the nickle seems missing, as well as a green hew within the burner flame. Due to nickle carbonyl being very unstable as the temperature drops, finding it present in the cooled off gasses or liquid fractions would be nill, and of all I have read on the topic, I dont recall of it's mention.

And Yes to the beer. :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## Irons (Oct 17, 2014)

Noidea is 'da Man. 

I played with this idea long ago (1972). Manganese Dioxide worked pretty well to break-down Polyethylene (Polythene in NZ) into gas. The problem is with mixed plastics, which is what the usual feedstock would be. The output was just another mess that was pretty well useless.

I could never get used to the Warm Beer in NZ, but after a few, it didn't matter much. :mrgreen:


----------



## kurtak (Oct 17, 2014)

Beer with Deano - ok - I will bring, set up & shoot the fireworks (what I do at local party's) - who wants to be I charge of the bonfire & who wants to set up the target range to burn some ammo up on & who is going to do the BarBQ :?: 

:shock: 8) :mrgreen: :twisted: :!: 

My 5 favorite things to do for a party - what say Deano ?

Kurt


----------



## NoIdea (Oct 18, 2014)

kurtak said:


> Beer with Deano - ok - I will bring, set up & shoot the fireworks (what I do at local party's) - who wants to be I charge of the bonfire & who wants to set up the target range to burn some ammo up on & who is going to do the BarBQ :?:
> 
> :shock: 8) :mrgreen: :twisted: :!:
> 
> ...




Ha Ha Ha Sweet, i live in the country so bofires are the norm. A long way to for you all to fly for a party, butt if you do, ill make sure the beer is cold. :mrgreen: 

Firework????? Nah........I usually blow something up :lol: 

Deano


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, what are we waiting for? Sounds like a time down under! :lol:


----------



## NoIdea (Oct 18, 2014)

Irons said:


> ....I played with this idea long ago (1972). Manganese Dioxide worked pretty well to break-down Polyethylene (Polythene in NZ) into gas. The problem is with mixed plastics, which is what the usual feedstock would be. The output was just another mess that was pretty well useless.



I distilled some of that goo and ran the lawn mower on the low boiling point fractions and filled some old inner tubes with the gases from the initial pyrolysis. Anhydrous aluminium chloride, it's use produces gas as a major product over the usual goo

Deano


----------



## NoIdea (Oct 18, 2014)

Platdigger said:


> Well, what are we waiting for? Sounds like a time down under! :lol:




It's late spring here, so be a bit warmer than that of the Northern hemisphere. Bring it on


----------



## kurtak (Oct 19, 2014)

NoIdea said:


> kurtak said:
> 
> 
> > Beer with Deano - ok - I will bring, set up & shoot the fireworks (what I do at local party's) - who wants to be I charge of the bonfire & who wants to set up the target range to burn some ammo up on & who is going to do the BarBQ :?:
> ...



I'm not talking wimpy stay on the ground stuff here - am talking get them air born mortar shells - here where I live its legal to buy them & shoot them year around 

Home shows are nothing like public shows - at a home shows you don't just see & hear them off in the distance - your up close enough to "feel the thunder" --- ware a hat cause the ash is going to ran down on your head to 

speaking of blowing things up it was one of the things I liked about logging when I lived out in northern California - blowing BIG stumps out of the way &/or blasting rock out cropping's when building logging roads --- that was always a blast :mrgreen: 

around here when we have a party we always put some explosive targets out on the rifle target range :twisted: 

Kurt


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 19, 2014)

Lucky man.
Because of one or two factions we are not usually aloud any thing over a 12fp air rile.
Let alone fun munitions like H.E...
I was thinking it would be fun to join in with you chaps,but I would need a rather big old fire arm to reach your targets from over here. :roll:


----------

